# Shooting Pain in Cervix/Vagina



## MagicBracken

Hey guys, 

Just been pottering around in the kitchen, and have been having shooting/sharp pains down below...and now, sat here i have the odd pain coming and going just underneath bump. 

I am 38+1 and he has been sat really low for over a week now...I havent had a show...and no sign of my waters going or anything...

Could someone tell me if i should be getting ready to meet my little one or whether these are just braxton hicks...there doesnt seem to be any particular pattern to them. Being my first baby...and having had no pain or symptoms anywhere through pregnancy i thought i would ask you guys.

Going for a bath to see if that helps. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## adamskatie

I would like to know too! I'm getting shooting pains up the inside of my legs to my moo but baby hasnt dropped yet. 
The tigtenings are at the top of my bump though.... 

Although I think I'm just getting impatient now! :haha:


----------



## Pole Kitten

It's probably the weight of your bump I thnk. I get hooting or stretching pains across the lower part, tops of my legs and pelvis. Any pains at the top should be queried with your midwife, especially if they're on the right hand side and they're constant and don't go away as it can be linked to pre-eclampsia. I also get stretching pain on y top left bump which my midwife confirms is just baby weight :)

Contractions and braxton hicks start at the top and work down your bump to the bottom getting tighter and tigher over about a minute. When they get to at least a minute and regularly (very regularly) 5 minutes apart go to the hospital. The same if your waters break or you have a show :)


----------



## hotpinkangel

The shooting pains are babies head moving down in the pelvis, so don't worry!!! X


----------



## spring_baby

I have been getting sharp pains like my cervix is opening and shutting for the last couple of weeks lasting a minute or so every now and then. I asked my mw and she told me that this is common for mums of more than one baby but if the pains go on for longer than a minute then to go straight to hosp, I am hoping seeing as my last baby was 5 weeks early that this baby stays put just as long always a worry.
But for you at 38 weeks I would start getting yr stuff ready and take it as a warning that bubs is about to make his/her arrival xx


----------



## leximo

I've had sharp shooting pains in my cervix on and off for about 3 weeks (38 weeks now). So unfortunately I don't think it means labour is imminent! 
Usually happens when head is engaging or engaged and baby is moving, so I was told by my midwife.


----------



## quietgirl7

Yes, I've been getting these pains on and off for several weeks now but they don't seem to mean anything. I think she's headbutting my bits!


----------



## spring_baby

leximo said:


> I've had sharp shooting pains in my cervix on and off for about 3 weeks (38 weeks now). So unfortunately I don't think it means labour is imminent!
> Usually happens when head is engaging or engaged and baby is moving, so I was told by my midwife.

Can only go by what i was told especially as I had a prem baby last time, if the pains last longer than a minute I am to go to the labour ward.
Otherwise like I think i said, my mw said these pains are common in mothers who have previously had children, mine arent actually a sharp pain its a pain that i can actually feel throughout the minute that my cervix is opening and then the pain stops and my cervix stops.
When I had my son 5 weeks early I had these pains and didnt think any more of them and he was born prem. So this time round I will be taking note of them, maybe the pain yr feeling is different?
having given birth naturally twice this is a pain i remember from labour which is why i was concerned enough to see my mw.

:hugs:


----------



## spring_baby

also at 26 weeks my baby is yet to engage!
Though he is low I can def feel his feet in my pelvis xx


----------



## BubbaG

I think I have been having these too... The pain is sometimes so sharp that it stops me in my tracks and while I was walking the dog I actually grabbed myself and was bent over double. I seem to want to live in the bath at the mo too. My back is aching and I'm just hoping that at 38+3 wks it won't be much longer. Started getting really tight pains at the top of bump too but can't figure out if it's baby or something else!?


----------



## storm4mozza

i get sharp pains down below also, feels like im being stabbed down there with a pin, its the pressure of the babies head on your cervix x


----------



## kes_a

i get this to.had it for a couple of weeks but babys not engaged and showing no signs of anything happening any time soon :( im hoping he does what i did to my mum and drop and every thing start happening in one go.
apparently i was turning from breech to head down all the way threw her labour and only turned the right way at last min.


----------

